# One of the turtles



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

This is turtle... Yea.. thats his name. LOL

He's in a big rubbermaid bin right now but i hope to get two 80's or at least 50's after we get a bigger place.

He must be hand fed... all the time.. O_O usually when i come around to feed he's half way out to meet me. Freaks me out! LOL

I try not to over feed and thankfully unlike Redear, my other turtle he loves plants, snails, and just about everything.

But anywho.. I had the camera and took two shots.

"ups!"


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Really nice i have two red eared slider that are about 4' and i don't know what to do with them!!!!!!!! the tank is way to small for them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea I hear that a lot. You'll have to get a bigger tank... If you cant afford somthing like a glass tank you can always purchase a tubberware bin from walmart and set that up. Again... its only temp.

Especially if you have a female or two... They will get very large. If you cant home them you might want to turn them into a rescue or shelter. The red ear I have is a dump off already... Some guy said if i didnt take him and the girl he had (which filled up the bottom of a bucket) he'd eat them.

I didnt have room for a girl so i took the little male. Its a bummer... I wish people would be more informed when they buy a turtle.

And whatever you do... dont let them go in some pond or lake...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

This is Redear, was supposed to be turtle soup...

He is difficult, he doesnt like veggies or fruits so i always worry about his eyes that seem slightly puffy. They have improved greatly along with his shell. He didnt have correct UV lightng when he was a baby so he has a bit of a curve around the edges..

I do hope you find homes for yours if you cant keep them anymore.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice pics. They seem to have quite the personality.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice turtles !


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I love turtles!! I wish they were easier to keep or else I'd have one...but I guess I'll just have to settle for the occasional visitors we get at our cottage


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

To be completely honest, I'm terrified of turtles! Okay, that's a little over exaggeration. I'm afraid they're going to bite me. I went swimming up at a friend's cottage and was chased (I swear he was after my toes!) by a snapping turtle which lives around the island.

I'm more afraid of turtles than other creatures including snakes (which I think are lovely) or spiders, which I can live with.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Two of the cutest and most spoiled turtles I've ever seen. That's hysterical that he meets you half way!  Sounds very much like a spoiled rotten little goldfish I know who lunges out of the water when I feed her. I keep explaining to her she's a fish!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> Two of the cutest and most spoiled turtles I've ever seen. That's hysterical that he meets you half way!  Sounds very much like a spoiled rotten little goldfish I know who lunges out of the water when I feed her. I keep explaining to her she's a fish!


I have heard of this very special, gregarious goldfish of yours, when might we be graced with photos??? You make me want goldfish!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They arnt spoiled enough.. they need a bigger tank u_u 

Thanks guys! Both of them are silly.. The red is very anti social and it took a few years for him not to freak out when we walked by. He is also an excellent escape artist and likes to hide under my bed..>.>

The yellow is very in your face and always wants attention. He's a real sweetheart but both of them get freaked out when i take them out of the tanks. I dont handle them enough and i dont know if they will ever get used to it. Plus i am kinda crazy about keeping thier shells clean lol.

Each turtle has a different personality.. Some reds i have met have been sweet and would let you rub thier cheeks/chins.. Others would take bites from you if they could. They are very very smart i feel and can be unforgiving if you scare them.. They dont seem to forget. But thats just what i think lol

I love the turtles at the cottage!  They always seem super happy to me there ^^

Ya tabatha.... I really do agree with you actually cause when you are swimming in a murky lake your fingers and toes would look pretty tasty. I've never been biten myself as snappers and stuff seem shy enough. But if you go out far enough they wont leave you alone.. LOL

I even stepped on one, one year and didnt realize it was a huge snapper till my stepping stone started to hiss and jump around with me on it. Rofl.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Cheese?








Hee.. <3


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

What a pretty boy! (Girl?)


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice picture and great detail.  I have never been/seen that close to a turtle's face before. lol​


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

he's not shy when he's in the tank  I can shove the camera right in his face. LOL 

Thats a boy :3 He has handsome claws and a nice long tail. ~_^


----------

